# Suppression morceaux ipod de l'ipad



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à vous, je ne parviens pas à supprimer les morceaux de musique qui figurent sur mon ipad. Quelqu'un peut-il m'indiquer la manip ? Merci pour votre coup de main !


----------



## ET80 (6 Août 2010)

Faut les supprimer via iTunes


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

Bonsoir, oui, mais dans itunes, je ne peux pas cliquer sur la liste de mes morceaux ipad. Je ne peux donc pas les supprimer...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------

Bon... problème résolu en cherchant un peu dans l'aide d'itunes. Merci pour le coup de main !


----------

